# People food and your dogs



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/pets-people-food-thanksgiving-161243483.html
As far as people food that *should be avoided at all costs*, Freeman shares this list:

Chocolate
Onions/garlic/leeks/chives (Allium species)
Grapes/raisins
Raw meat, bones or eggs
Bones of any kind (raw or cooked)
Xylitol (in many gums, candies, baked goods, toothpaste)
Macadamia nuts
Avocado
High fat, rich foods
“Some people have raisins in their stuffing or in breads or other goodies,” adds Verdino. Raisins, in particular, can be quite toxic to some animalsu. Others eat them and don't have an issue, but some typically get serious problems. They can cause renal failure or even death.”


----------

